# 12/19 - 10pt



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Dropped this brute at 45 yrds on the 2.5 acres next to the house. It's a pass through woods that has required some strategic moves this year and it finally paid off! 

He just showed up 4 days ago on camera, and I figured I wouldn't be seeing him during shooting hours. He made a 7min mistake yesterday evening


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a beautiful buck.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats a great lookin buck! Good job.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

WOW! It's amazing how sometimes small tracts of land can give up nice deer. I only own 10 acres and I've seen some pretty big deer over the past couple years since buying my place.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Very nice buck!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

welcome to the ohio big buck club.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW very nice buck!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Congrats.......7 Minute Mistake......That should be on a shirt !


----------



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice where area u get him at?


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys! This is a PR for me, and he will definitely be hanging on the wall. The shirt idea is a good one, lol!

He was shot in Huron County smokinduramax.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! Perfect looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats on a very nice buck...He is smooth ,,wide and high..One that will hang on your wall for the rest of your life...JIM....CL....:!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

That is one beautiful buck.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a good one! Great symmetry...he ought to score well. Congrats!:!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I measured him last night in the garage. This was the first time I've ever measured a deer. I followed the B&C page, and used their software input of measurements for a rough green score of 156. Was 163 but had 7 and some odd deductions.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

great lookin deer. congratulations


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Great buck. What did you get him with?


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Great buck. What did you get him with?


New CVA Optima. He dropped right in his tracks, with front legs collapsing, then nose hitting ground, and ended with a final roll to the left

My only gripe would be the Power Belt 270gr Aerotip Platinum did not pass through. Shot broadside, his left side facing me. I did not hit left shoulder, took out top of left lung, whole top of heart, and middle/bottom of right lung. There is a penetration hole on the right side of the rib cage, but no exit in the hide. I believe it would have been a non existant blood trail to marginal at best if he didn't drop.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That is one beautiful Buck!! Congrats. He will look great on the wall for years to come. As far as the pass thru, with that much damage you shouldnt have to worry about tracking. He wouldnt make it far


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! It's a beautiful Trophy. Congratulations!


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

That is an awesome buck. With no exit hole, that buck felt every bit of that powerbelt and the energy it was packin. No wonder that deer didn't go far. Congrats.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

nice deer there beautiful buck for sure


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

that's a good looking and very symetrical 10 pointer as i've ever seen.
congrats!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BIGDIPPER said:


> WOW very nice buck!


what he said:!


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Nice deer Adam!!! Definitely bigger than my 3 pointer that I shot during the bonus weekend. That thing is gonna look great on the wall, Congrats!!!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

xtrema said:


> Nice deer Adam!!! Definitely bigger than my 3 pointer that I shot during the bonus weekend. That thing is gonna look great on the wall, Congrats!!!


Thanks brother! I see you were drying the boat out, let me know when u r ready to hit the water and need a partner....I also need some lessons


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Take that rack to the Turkey and Deer Expo at the State fairgrounds to get it scored. Its an awesome show if you haven't been there before. I'm sure Jesse will be there at the BuckeyeCam booth.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

xtrema said:


> Take that rack to the Turkey and Deer Expo at the State fairgrounds to get it scored. Its an awesome show if you haven't been there before. I'm sure Jesse will be there at the BuckeyeCam booth.


Yep, been going for many many years. I remember back before they had the turkey only section, friggin guys/kids walking all over working their calls, ya couldn't even talk to the vendors!

I'm going to wait the 60days, then have it scored by OBBC and get it entered. Thanks for the help though


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Well official OBBC is....165 5/8 gross, 159 2/8 net. Can't wait to get him up on the wall!


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

And he's finally on the wall


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

neither photo's work 5cent! I want to see this thing! lol


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

All fixed up scum, sorry about that!

I don't think I'll do another with the ears back. It's an agressive look that I'm still fighting with to decide if I really like or not. These two grab your attention when you walk into the house though, and that is what I was looking for. There is a point in the middle of the doorway when they're both locked onto you


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I think its an awesome mount....i dont think I would do another with its ears back though. Still an awesome mount and a GREAT deer! Awesome job!


----------

